# Macphun's Luminar 2018 Now Available for Preorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 1, 2017)

```
The new Luminar 2018 takes on Adobe Lightroom</p>
<p><em>New Luminar 2018 delivers a breakthrough photo editing experience for photographers on Mac & Windows with new filters, tools, non-destructive editing, major speed boosts, and a digital asset management platform that will arrive in 2018. </em></p>
<p><strong>San Diego, CA – November 1, 2017 —</strong> Macphun, the California-based software developer today announced Luminar 2018. New users will be able to purchase Luminar 2018 for $59, and current users of Luminar may upgrade at a special price of $39. Preorders start November 1 at <a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/320119/3255">www.macphun.com/luminar.</a></p>
<p>Luminar 2018 offers everything a modern photographer needs for photo editing, including <strong>new</strong> <strong>filters powered by artificial intelligence, major speed improvements, a dedicated RAW develop module and a forthcoming in 2018 digital asset management platform</strong>. Users will also benefit from the new intelligent Sun Rays filter, LUT support, and real-time noise removal. With adaptive workspaces that match styles of shooting, Luminar adapts to deliver a complete experience that avoids clutter and complexity.</p>
<p>Luminar 2018 has been re-built from the ground up for dramatic performance boosts. Existing filters deliver richer colors and depth in less time. A <strong>brand new streamlined user interface</strong> speeds up working with presets, filters, and masks. With full support of pro options like layers, masks, and blending modes, complex repairs and photo composites can be easily accomplished.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>And, importantly, <strong>Luminar works on both Mac- and Windows-based desktop computers*</strong>.</p>
<p><em>“We’ve taken the time to listen to photographers, and what they want is performance and quality. The less time photographers have to spend in front of computers, the more time they have for taking pictures,” said </em><strong><em>Alex Tsepko, CEO of Macphun</em></strong><em>. “Our mission is to get Luminar streamlined with just the tools and controls photographers need. The goal is simple: enable the best-looking images with the least amount of effort.”</em></p>
<p>Luminar offers a <strong>new RAW Engine that can handle high-quality images faster</strong>. Plus, it’s easy to solve image problems caused by camera lenses<s> </s>with <strong>Lens Correction</strong> features that resolve vignette, distortion, and color aberrations. If the photo has unwanted perspective problems, a new <strong>Transform</strong> tool can quickly solve them.</p>
<p>Instead of stuffing menus with boring effects and old technology, Luminar only puts in filters that photographers want and need. Luminar offers more than 40 filters to correct color, sharpen details, and release creativity. <strong>New filters include the ability to enhance color with Brilliance, </strong>selectively lighten or darken specific areas of an image <strong>with Dodge & Burn, as well as the ability to change the lighting in a photo with Sun Rays.</strong></p>


<p>Want a whole new way to stylize images? Try the new <strong>Lookup Table adjustments, known as LUTs**</strong>. Creative color, perfect black and white conversions, and even digital films stocks are just a click away. <strong>Lightroom users who rely on custom presets created for Lightroom can also easily convert those presets into LUTs (with a free 3rd party tool) and use them inside of Luminar 2018.</strong></p>
<p>While Luminar is a full featured stand-alone application, users may also choose to install and run it as a plug-in for Photoshop and Lightroom, or as an extension to Apple Photos. On October 2017, Luminar was awarded with the Lucie Technical Awards for <strong>Best Software Plugin</strong>.</p>
<p>Luminar 2018 will become available in November 2017, and in 2018 a free update will provide a new image-browser / digital asset manager to help photographers manage their image libraries.</p>
<p>Photographers will be able to sort, rate, organize, and backup their photos at great speed. The new digital asset management platform in Luminar will work without subscription and will work with any storage (cloud or local). It will also bring a number of unique features, that the current Lightroom library can’t boast.</p>
<p>* Workspaces, Clone & Stamp, blend modes for layers, luminosity masking, flip and rotate, as well as some other tools and features will be available in the Mac version at launch, and arrive in the PC version with free updates by the end of the year.</p>
<p>** <strong>Look-Up Table (LUT) – </strong>is mathematically precise way of taking specific RGB image values form a source image – and modifying them to new RGB values by changing the hue, saturation and brightness values of that source image. LUTs are used creatively to impose a specific ‘Look’ on a source image.</p>
<p><strong>Availability:</strong></p>
<p>Pre-order for Luminar 2018 will run from November 1 until November 16.</p>
<p>Pre-order customers will receive a special price and value-add bonuses such as:</p>
<ul>
<li>A pack of signature presets & textures from a Pro photographer Nicolesy (Nicole S. Young).</li>
<li>An exclusive pack of LUTs.</li>
<li>1-year Power plan from SmugMug ($72 value). For new accounts only</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Pricing:</strong></p>
<p>Mixed-computer households can share the same product key for Mac and PC which can be activated on five devices.</p>
<ul>
<li>Current users of Luminar may upgrade at a special pre­-order price of $39</li>
<li>Users of Luminar beta for Windows may upgrade at a special pre­-order price of $49</li>
<li>New users can purchase Luminar at a special pre-­order price of $59</li>
</ul>
<p>The retail price for Luminar 2018 after November 16 will be:</p>
<ul>
<li>$49 upgrade for current Luminar users</li>
<li>$69 for new users</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="font-family: Arial;">Pre-Order Bonuses: </span></strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span style="font-family: Arial;">A Pack of signature presets and textures fro pro photography Nicolesy</span></li>
<li>An Exclusive pack of LUTs</li>
<li>1-year Power plan from SmugMug ($72 value). For new accounts only</li>
</ul>
<p>The digital asset management platform will arrive in 2018 as the free update for all the users of Luminar 2018.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/320119/3255">Learn more about Luminar 2018</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 1, 2017)

*Looking at Luminar*

I've been giving it a bit of a run through over the last week or so and have written up some notes on what's new and what's there.

Definitely showing promise, although I still mostly use it as a PS plugin

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/luminar-2018/


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been using the Windows beta for the past few months, and -- other than the inability to process RAW images or submit feedback -- have been impressed. I will probably take advantage of the pre-order offer. If the RAW processor and DAM module work as well as promised, this could definitely replace Lr for me.


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 1, 2017)

JonAustin said:



> I've been using the Windows beta for the past few months, and -- other than the inability to process RAW images or submit feedback -- have been impressed. I will probably take advantage of the pre-order offer. If the RAW processor and DAM module work as well as promised, this could definitely replace Lr for me.


The RAW support is quite good, and covers most of the basics. Several things I looked at doing with it were not there, and then I realised that they were perhaps best not done at the RAW adjustment stage.

At the moment its lens corrections are a bit rudimentary, but given I'm using it as a PS plugin (for RAW and for print) that's not an issue.

I've also got the latest DxO Optics Pro for a review, and it's interesting to see the immediate influence of the Nik plugins on its localised adjustments. Add to that Topaz Studio and Affinity, and I've quite a bit of testing to do


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 1, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> The RAW support is quite good, and covers most of the basics. Several things I looked at doing with it were not there, and then I realised that they were perhaps best not done at the RAW adjustment stage.
> 
> At the moment its lens corrections are a bit rudimentary, but given I'm using it as a PS plugin (for RAW and for print) that's not an issue.



Keith,

Thanks for the linked review, quite helpful. Your site is a rich resource of information.

Lens profiles would be a nice addition in Luminar; while Lr and a couple other tools I use provide them, I'm still looking for that elusive, all-in-one workflow solution.

Good luck with all the testing on your plate!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 1, 2017)

LR CC 2018 and PS CC 2018 have certainly had there issues particularly PS CC 2018 so the timing could not be worse for Adobe. 

For most portrait photographer users in PS the spot & healing tool is really important, the clone stamp, dodge & burn as are the means to smooth skin. If these were incorporated into Luminar 2018 Adobe would loose a considerable number of photographers and a lot of the functionality in PS CC is simply not used yet takes up disk space and creates a two step process rather than one. 

I hope someone gives Adobe a run for their money, effect competition will keep them on their toes and keep prices in check.


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 1, 2017)

I hope the high iso noise reduction is good. I do mostl event photography, niteclub and parties and som etimes weddings, can I sync the change on one photo onto all or so, like LR does and is there watermarking as well?


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 1, 2017)

*Testing other software...*



bergstrom said:


> I hope the high iso noise reduction is good. I do mostl event photography, niteclub and parties and som etimes weddings, can I sync the change on one photo onto all or so, like LR does and is there watermarking as well?


It's still some way off all that stuff - head off back to an early version of LR

As I mentioned, I use it as a plugin with PS for occasional work. None of the non Adobe alternatives make it for my day to day work (as yet!). Then again I've disliked Lightroom since it first appeared ;-)

I'm curious to see how all these packages fan out.

DxO Optics Pro is something I'm also keen to watch (I've reviewed every single version since before it even processed RAW files) It has very good raw processing - add in the functionality of the Nik plugins (part of my 'big print' workflow), an asset manager of some sort (if you want that sort of stuff ;-) and you have an interesting package.

The other software company I've long followed is Topaz - they have some very nice plugins (I've reviewed all of them) and their Studio package is a good start.

Then there's Affinity, which is on my list once I've finished reviews of DxO and X-Rite's new i1Studio (oh, and some paying work too ;-)


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 2, 2017)

I use Aurora HDR (which is made by them), and it's pretty good.
Hope this program does well!


----------



## -pekr- (Nov 2, 2017)

I have tested Luminar, Exposure, Topaz Studio and am a long time on1 user. Nowadays, I would not use a product without a DAM. on1 has it (Browse), Exposure has it and it is also coming to Luminar. LR is still solid in a RAW development area and DAM, both very important aspects to many ppl. 

As for other LR modules - you would be just insane, if you would used something like Slideshow, Book and Web ones, as there are much better tools on the market right now. Adobe should really overhaul LR, maybe that's what just happenning via their cloud LR version ...

As for Luminar itself, the beta of 2017 on Windows was a bit lagging on my computer. If the tool has even slightest lag when dragging sliders, it is a no-go for me. on1 was still better in that regards. We will see with Luminar 2018. Interesting times ahead though, keeping an eye on all those tools ...


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 2, 2017)

Dear Luminar,

Thanks for bringing your product to market, there are many photogs that are waiting to review the final product.

That said, I believe that it is imperative that your app *COPY EVERY LIGHTROOM FUNCTION- THEN ADD TO IT AND MAKE IT FASTER.*. Users like myself don't care about 'cool filters'.

That's all we need. Just clone lightroom, taking advantage of the more modern codebase that you employ. Please don't approach this important app as a 'filter app' that will have some raw support and a DAM. that's not enough:

*It needs a bulletproof RAW engine.*

DAM- features? Just copy lightroom. Clone stamping, freeform cropping, gradated filters, lens corrections....everything.

Local adjustments? *COPY LIGHTROOM.*

Output options? *COPY LIGHTROOM.*

We won't hold the 'innovation' thing over your head...focus on getting the LR converts first, then enhance later.


We're rooting for you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi ashmadux. 
Apparently you don't care about the theft of intellectual property either, *just clone Lightroom *which I find surprising given your listed occupations. ???
Anyway if they just copy everything Lightroom do, I'm betting you won't purchase it as it would be a subscription software! 
If you want Lightroom, just get Lightroom! :

Cheers, Graham. 



ashmadux said:


> Dear Luminar,
> 
> *COPY EVERY LIGHTROOM FUNCTION- THEN ADD TO IT AND MAKE IT FASTER.*. Users like myself don't care about 'cool filters'.
> 
> ...


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 2, 2017)

ashmadux said:


> That said, I believe that it is imperative that your app *COPY EVERY LIGHTROOM FUNCTION- THEN ADD TO IT AND MAKE IT FASTER.*. Users like myself don't care about 'cool filters'.



No thanks... If I wanted all the clutter of Lightroom we've got that already 

From initial experiments with LR and then being in on the Beta program for V5, I've disliked it more and more every time I've had to use it. Not a great dislike, I just find it annoys me a lot trying to do anything of consequence.

Obviously, as the comments above show, some like it...

The real power at the core of luminar comes from layers (heresy I know - I've used PS for 20 years)


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm not asking Macphun (or anyone else) to literally "copy everything" in Lightroom ... personally, I only use its Library and Develop modules and (on very rare occasions) Print. But there are a couple of features I really like in Lr's Develop module that I haven't found in any of the primary contenders yet (maybe they're there, but I just don't know where to look):

- The History panel: without a history of changes, it's difficult to remember which edits or effects I've already applied to an image, especially when I come back to the image after some period of time.

- The Upright adjustments in the Basic tab of Lens Correction panel: the Auto, Level and Vertical options are frequently all I need to quickly correct for perspective distortion (after applying the lens profile correction).

I also really like the way that Lr has implemented the Crop and Aspect Ratio adjustment tools.

Frankly, if I could just find (or assemble) a decent set of presets that approach the top-line presets/effects in Perfectly Clear, ON1 Photo RAW and/or Luminar, I'd get by ... at least until I added a body or lens that Lr 5.7 doesn't support.

My Lr replacement wish list would include all of the above features, a DAM, support for layers, and the same kind of thumbnail previews for effects / presets that the above applications provide.


----------



## midluk (Nov 6, 2017)

When is the Linux version coming?


----------



## LDS (Nov 6, 2017)

midluk said:


> When is the Linux version coming?



Unluckily, very few companies in this class of applications believe they can make money from Linux - never say never, but don't hold your breath... especially since they didn't finish the Windows version fully yet.


----------



## xps (Nov 16, 2017)

Downloaded it yesterday.
It is slow in opening pictures. 
Worked fine one some of my pictures. Easy to use for fast basic editing

But you can not see the small previews of the CR2 files from my 5DIV. That is


----------

